# Palm sap



## Gene (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I've noticed that three of my Christmas Palms (all part of the same trio) have developed signs of damage of some kind and are leaking sap:





I did notice some ant activity, could this be signs of termites? Palm tops otherwise look normal, but I don't know how long that will last if the issue is left unchecked.

Really appreciate any sort of advice on what this could be and what the treatment could be.

Thank you


----------



## Gene (Apr 17, 2020)

Today I found these on the palms with the sap, not sure what these could be, perhaps it's related to the issue.












I'll try to monitor what comes out of these, but if someone knows what these could be, you would make my day.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm really new to palms. I think you might be looking at a mealybug, but I'm just looking at pictures on the internet. I'm going to guess you have an underlying issue that is stressing the plant. I read the ants can cultivate mealybugs. Keep us updated.


----------



## Gene (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you @ionicatoms, I believe you are right on the money. Not sure if these could cause the larger damage I've seen, but they need to be dealt with never the less. I appreciate you help in identifying the mealybugs and explaining what the ants were doing there. Saga continues


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Glad to help with the investigation. I have 5 that I'm learning how to take care of. I have had some success with the Palm Symptoms Key app on Android.

Reference: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lucidcentral.mobile.palm_diseases&hl=en_US


----------

